# loft train or road train



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

How many on here just loft train there pigeons and do good in races, and if so did you notice a different s?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I road train my birds up till the races start then once they are raced in the first few races I quit road training. I do this because I'm short of time. Even my young are road trained to 25 miles several time by me then they will get 2 long tosses about 80 then 100 plus miles with 2 other club members . Once these tosses are done we start racing and the past few years I seldom toss after that. I will open the loft a few days a week at 5:30 am and the birds will have freedom till dark. I have trouble trapping YBs on the shorter races because they simply are not tired or hungry enough to want to trap. once they get out to 200 and 300 mile races trapping is not a problem.

I don't know if this will help answer your question but I do alright with this method . Next year I will be working on the flight line and am going to toss a few times a week at 45 miles which should give me more data to share with you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Everyone I know road train`s....But I have read/heard about a great flyer from Canada,that goes no further then 10 miles,and they can`t hardly beat the guy....GREAT pigeons he has to have to do this....If your pigeons are NOT great,you have to road them.....Just like humans,most people send their kids to school....A very few HOME school their children...Either way,you must get them smart,if you want to race them...Also they have to be in top condition,and 110% healthy....Alamo*


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

There was a great flyer from Wis. (now Florida) who if i heard right, mostly loft flew min. of road work.
I always road trained, because me and my wife enjoyed it.
we would take them on day trips, and when we went fishy, gave us a great reason to do both. we did LOTS of single tossing.
If and when i race again i will do more loft flying, i think i can now keep them up long enough to min. road training.... BUT i do believe you must go down the road sooner or later in the young bird season, Old birds not as much.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you need to ask yourself what your goals are and what kind of birds your looking for. If you want to win a few 100 and 150 mile YB races then the answer is that sure you will need to pound them up and down the road , keep them a little hungry so they are fast trappers too. If you are building a family for old bird races , say middle to long distance birds then you will not care about a 100 mile YB win and instead build a loft full of thinking/ good homing ability birds that can go it alone and possibly handle 300 to 500 mile races with ease.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep........... that is why I love single tossing my Birds.. even when I am not racing, makes them think and learn.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I loft train my birds twice a day in the morning and in the afternoon, I feed them a little in the morning and a little more in the afternoon. I like to road toss them just for the view I mostly driive on weekends to high hill tops with my grandson and watch them fly back home with binoculars that's the joy of road tossing, but mostly I loft fly my birds.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

ERIC K said:


> I think you need to ask yourself what your goals are and what kind of birds your looking for. If you want to win a few 100 and 150 mile YB races then the answer is that sure you will need to pound them up and down the road , keep them a little hungry so they are fast trappers too. If you are building a family for old bird races , say middle to long distance birds then you will not care about a 100 mile YB win and instead build a loft full of thinking/ good homing ability birds that can go it alone and possibly handle 300 to 500 mile races with ease.



Agree. ; )


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Chayi you say just a few road tosses mostly loft fly how do you do in races if you don't mine me asking?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Lovelace said:


> Chayi you say just a few road tosses mostly loft fly how do you do in races if you don't mine me asking?


We have a small club here, I don't win too many races but if my birds are in the main group Im happy. Every once in a while I get a hurrrra! But mostly I'm in the middle of the sheet. I rather come in last than lose a bird, lossing birds is part of it but that really saddens me.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

chayi said:


> We have a small club here, I don't win too many races but if my birds are in the main group Im happy. Every once in a while I get a hurrrra! But mostly I'm in the middle of the sheet. I rather come in last than lose a bird, lossing birds is part of it but that really saddens me.


 Well said.......


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

That's great keep them flying.


----------

